# Corsair H100 Kupferplatte scheinbar nicht plan



## fenner (15. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe heute meine Corsair H100 bekommen und gleich auf mein Mainboard ASUS P5QL Pro verbaut. Darauf werkelt ein Intel Quad core Q8300 mit 2,5 GHz. Nun habe ich aber eine Temperaturentwicklung unter Volllast mit PRIME95 von 96 Grad!!! Meine alter Boxedlüfter hatte nur 81. Daraufhin dachte ich mir, dass ich vielleicht den Kühler nicht richtig montiert habe und baute diesen nochmal ab, und siehe da ich sah nur am Rand und ein klein wenig in der Mitte Kühlpaste. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich das abstellen kann. Scheinbar ist die Kupferplatte des Kühlers nicht Plan. Für diesen Preis finde ich die Qualität eine ziemliche Frechheit. Weiß vielleicht jemand Abhilfe oder hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Kühlung und eine Lösung gefunden, oder ist mein Board etwa garnicht geeignet für die H100?

Vielleicht könnte mir ja einer helfen


MfG


----------



## <BaSh> (15. März 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

